# BLASC "KAPUTT" ...



## Barbarian (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi Blasc Team,

seit langem geht mein Blasc nicht mehr, Charaktere werden auch nicht aktualisiert ( Lilbarb ist immer noch 15...... aktuell 70.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) . Ich hab x-mal versucht die jeweils neuen Versionen zu installieren und nichts geht. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere geht das seit Patch 2.3 so - danach immer die gleiche Malaise "  unable to open config.db  aus dem Verzeichnis \all users\dokumente\buffed\  ....usw  
In der Tat existiert dieses Verzeichnis nicht in den lokalen Einstellungen und in den \Interface\addons\   bei WoW Pfad ist auch kein Eintrag von buffed / Blasc oder ähnliches.

Irgendeine Ahnung was da los ist?  ( "b" Logo in der Startleiste ist natürlich auch nicht mehr da, als der BlascLoader ) Wie gesagt, jede Installation scheitert an der fehlenden config.db  und nach ENTER kommt eine leere Maske ( update fenster Blasc - aber leer ) mit Adressverletzung irgendwas... das war´s dann mit update.

Hoffe, Ihr wisst was, wäre gern wieder aktuell, alleine schon wegen der Crafter-Rezept-Suche.

Danke + MFG,  Barbarian


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Oktober 2008)

Nutzt du Vista? Probiers im Adminmodus... d.h. rechtsklick auf die exe und dann "Als Administrator ausführen"...

Ansonsten wüsste ich nichts...


----------



## Barbarian (7. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nutzt du Vista? Probiers im Adminmodus... d.h. rechtsklick auf die exe und dann "Als Administrator ausführen"...
> 
> 
> - Danke für die Antwort !  Ich habe XP Pro, läuft 1A - daher auch kein Wechsel auf Vista. Habe gestern Abend noch die Registry nach Einträgen "Blasc / Buffed " geprüft - war nichts drin .  In WoW / WTF waren noch EInträge in saved Variables, die habe ich komplett gelöscht. System jetzt komplett BLASC - frei und trotzdem ging auch dann keine Neuinstallation.
> ...


----------



## Blutwurscht (10. Oktober 2008)

Kann diese Fehler nur bestätigen,bei mir ist es ähnlich update funzt garnicht oder monde später und nach einem Realm - Transfer ist mein Hordler ganz aus meiner Charakterliste wech.
Habe auch aktuelle Version und XP


----------



## Joerga (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Auch bei mir läuft Blasc nicht mehr richtig.

1. Addons werden nicht update (gestern auf Curse-Gaming Omen 9er ziehen müssen, BigWigs, etc. etc.)
2. Wenn ich auf "Blasc Neue Version" aktualisieren drücke, aktualisiert es immer den Patch vom 04.10.08

Betriebsystem: XP-Prof.

Massnahemen: 
Blasc schon komplett deinstalliert und neu aufgespielt. 
Die Ordner WTF & WDB gelöscht.
Auf Automatische Addon Aktualisierung eingestellt.
Firewall & Antiviren Programm um Addons zu aktualisieren deaktiviert, aber ohne Erfolg

Ergebniss: 
Hat nichts geholfen. 

Mir kommt es vor als würde er vom Buffed Addon Server keine Aktualisierung empfangen. Oder die Abfrage verschwindet ins Niemandsland.
Ich kann mich gut daran entsinnen, daß dies schon mal war und als dann die 2.5 Version raus kam, lief Blasc wieder einwandfrei.

Meine Frage hierzu an die Techniker: 
Läuft Blasc über Microsoft .Net Frame oder Java Scripte?

Danke für die Auskunft und Hilfe


----------



## Wisa (10. Oktober 2008)

Moin!



			
				Joerga schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Wenn ich auf "Blasc Neue Version" aktualisieren drücke, aktualisiert es immer den Patch vom 04.10.08


Bei mir ist es das gleiche. Ist ja ansich kein Problem, muss ja nicht jeden Tag immer erneuert werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings ist es auch bei mir so, dass die Addons fast gar nicht mehr aktualisiert werden - nur selten steht dann mal eines dabei.

Ich hab seit 'nem Monat 'nen neuen Rechner - Vista. Hab sowohl ein Admin-Konto, als auch ein einfaches Benutzer-Konto - unter dem Benutzer-Konto surfe ich stets im Netz, da das vom Admin nur für wichtige Dinge genutzt werden soll. Programme, die beim Starten von Win eigentlich starten, starten natürlich nicht (ist bei XP genauso) - also rechtsklick und als admin ausführen. Dennoch funktioniert BLASC irgendwie nicht.
Ach ja, in WoW sehe ich im /blascrafter nicht, wer was herstellen kann - nicht mal meine eigenen Chars stehen da drin .. aber bei meinem Freund funktionierts ohne Probleme.

(nein, ich werde WoW und alles nicht deinstallieren und nochmals neu instellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - hab ich alles schon zweimal hinter mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) ^^


*LG,
Wisa*


----------



## Schurkenitem (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube das der blascrafter die addon`s nicht mehr updatet ist der selbe Grund wie der, wieso der ace updater dies nicht mehr macht....;(


http://mmoggames.wordpress.com/2008/10/10/...r-funktioniert/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalirie (11. Oktober 2008)

HI zusammen ich hab das gleiche problem Blasc macht keine updates mer und läst sich auch nicht mer instaliren, das ist jetzt schon gut merere monate so musste sogar schon die wow addons manuel erneuern


----------



## Kalirie (21. Oktober 2008)

hi sry wegen dem bopel post aba ich woltemal fragen wo ich den neuen BLASC laden kan ich finde nur den alten und der läst sich nicht instaliren schonna danke im foraus


----------



## Agrimor (21. Oktober 2008)

Kalirie schrieb:


> hi sry wegen dem bopel post aba ich woltemal fragen wo ich den neuen BLASC laden kan ich finde nur den alten und der läst sich nicht instaliren schonna danke im foraus




Den "neuen" Blasc gibts noch nicht...


----------

